# Plymouth Rock Rideshare Insurance for NJ Drivers



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

This article came out last month, has anyone looked into it?
Estimated increase each month is around $13 for the basic plan and $40 for the enhanced. I'm not sure how much they charge for personal right now.

https://www.plymouthrock.com/about/...share-insurance-gaps-with-coverage-nj-drivers


----------

